# Looking to upgrade



## jguile415 (30/7/15)

Hi guys!

I've been vaping for around 2 years now.. started with the Twisp then moved on to the protank mini 3 (great step up). I'm looking to upgrade to a decent mod but with so many on the market it's hard to make a decision  what would you guys recommend? Not looking to sub-ohm at the moment and don't want anything more powerful than 30w, just something with good battery life and under R100. Thanks!


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

Under R100? Not gonna happen mate.


----------



## jguile415 (30/7/15)

Hahaha! I meant under R1000...it's amazing what an extra zero can buy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

Have a look at this thread, might be what you are looking for: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Oh, and most welcome to the forum.


----------



## jguile415 (30/7/15)

Excellent! Thank you kindly


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

@Andre is spot on... the other option is to keep an eye on the classifieds because there are some great deals from time to time.

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

jguile415 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've been vaping for around 2 years now.. started with the Twisp then moved on to the protank mini 3 (great step up). I'm looking to upgrade to a decent mod but with so many on the market it's hard to make a decision  what would you guys recommend? Not looking to sub-ohm at the moment and don't want anything more powerful than 30w, just something with good battery life and under R100. Thanks!


Could some one please tell me what a R(rand?) is converted to dollars?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Could some one please tell me what a R(rand?) is converted to dollars?



R12,50 to $1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> R12,50 to $1



And back in 1975 it was R0,86 to the $1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

jguile415 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've been vaping for around 2 years now.. started with the Twisp then moved on to the protank mini 3 (great step up). I'm looking to upgrade to a decent mod but with so many on the market it's hard to make a decision  what would you guys recommend? Not looking to sub-ohm at the moment and don't want anything more powerful than 30w, just something with good battery life and under R100. Thanks!


I know you said 30w but the new Istick 100w looks to be a steal at 28.00 dollars,why not have the extra power? That said check BrokeVapers.com.you'll be amazed what $30.00 will buy.


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I know you said 30w but the new Istick 100w looks to be a steal at 28.00 dollars,why not have the extra power? That said check BrokeVapers.com.you'll be amazed what $30.00 will buy.


Do not think it is available here yet.


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And back in 1975 it was R0,86 to the $1


Damn inflation! In 1975 I was paying .50 cents for a pack of Marlboros


----------



## jguile415 (31/7/15)

@Andre that definitely looks like the mod for me! Thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (15/8/15)

@Andre I bought the Subox starter kit today and WOW! Vaping on the stock .5 ohm coil at 20w.. loving it! Thanks a mill for recommending it to me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

jguile415 said:


> @Andre I bought the Subox starter kit today and WOW! Vaping on the stock .5 ohm coil at 20w.. loving it! Thanks a mill for recommending it to me


Great stuff. Glad you are liking it. Happy vaping.


----------



## Viper_SA (15/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And back in 1975 it was R0,86 to the $1



In 1975 I was still a sparkle in my dad's eye... and then in 1977 I finally beat birth control

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

